# Kent Lake (oakland county)



## friskery (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone have reports for Kent Lake? I'm thinking about trying it out tomorrow. Also, where is an access point to the lake?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I was out there on Tuesday, both the deep west end, and the shallow bays and caught nothing but dink perch. Ice was generally 3-4 inches. Be careful on that west end, I'm sure it was safe, but it was spooking me a bit. Spud your way out.

I'm not sure what you mean by access point. That whole lake is one big access point.


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

Make sure you bring the smallest jigs possible. That's the only way you'll hook the 2-4 inch perch that seem to be the only thing active right now.


----------



## friskery (Feb 1, 2008)

Are there any other lakes in the area that you would recommend trying out instead of Kent?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

That lake just amazes me. How can a lake go from being a solid producer to positively nothing? I don't believe it was due to over fishing, no stocking whatever, but to out and out nothing? It has to be something else.


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

Jimbos said:


> That lake just amazes me. How can a lake go from being a solid producer to positively nothing? I don't believe it was due to over fishing, no stocking whatever, but to out and out nothing? It has to be something else.


my avatar was taken at kent lake with one of its lunkers. I love it in the spring. Just haven't had much luck in the last couple of years on the ice.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Kent is a great lake,IF, you like carp and stunted panfish.Even back in the 70's,80's when the crappie fishing was good,you hardley ever caught one over 8in.Imo,they should change it's name to "DEAD LAKE"


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

We do good there every winter sure we get some of the famous dink perch. But if you do the work and wander from the flock there is aton of fish to be had. The west launch is way to pressured imo wander from the sheep and explore the lake yourself. It takes some walking but reward worth it when your pulling in walleye and pike from a "dead lake"


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Last saturday I was there and slammed 20 keeper perch between 8-13". Yes we caught 50 perch under 8" but had a great time, 3 hours of fishing, 125 waxworms later we were out of bait and had a great Fresh perch salad for dinner. I was only fishing like 100 yds offshore, and 75 yds. south of the pier at the west end. I never had to moveand I think we were the only people on the ice catching fish. We didnt even get off the ice and our holes were being used by other fisherman. Not to bad to be on "DEAD LAKE" when there biting!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

kotz21 said:


> Last saturday I was there and slammed 20 keeper perch between 8-13". Yes we caught 50 perch under 8" but had a great time, 3 hours of fishing, 125 waxworms later we were out of bait and had a great Fresh perch salad for dinner. I was only fishing like 100 yds offshore, and 75 yds. south of the pier at the west end. I never had to moveand I think we were the only people on the ice catching fish. We didnt even get off the ice and our holes were being used by other fisherman. Not to bad to be on "DEAD LAKE" when there biting!


Every once in awhile somebody runs into those nice perch there...Congrats!

The lake seems to have 2 types of perch,one is a white bellied variety that never gets much bigger than 5 inch and some nice yellow bellies on occasion.
I found them last year out off the state park beech in 10 fow.
I like the state park side better for most fish in the lake since it is basically
all 10 fow and no weed killer is put in it like they do in the metro pk.
But the river flows heavy there so you need to use extra caution!

A friend of mine was out thursday and kept18...7 inch plus gills and one
11 1/2 inch crappie from 530 to 615 pm.
He was out from the east launch, just north of and between the 2 small islands.
I went out this afternoon from 530 to 6 in the same general area and
caught 12 small gills and 1 10inch crappie.
Might have to try it with some minnows and a light some night.

But compared to what it was 10 years ago, I'd say it is a pretty dead lake
in the winter, but I still like to fish it from time to time.

Mike


----------

